# Anyone else dream about their rabbits?



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2006)

I was off my medication for a couple of days (Paxil) and had weird dreams - sometimes about my rabbits. In one of them.....Tiny was talking to the "girls" (lionhead girls) that he shares our bedroom with. However - his voice was that of the gecko in the Geico ads....complete w/ accent. Miss Bea's voice was that of the gal who played the main character in Princess Diaries....Anne Hawthorne or Hathaway or something?

Talk about freaky! Tiny was telling them what areas of the room were his and where his snoozing spot is on the bed when the servants aren't around....and Miss Bea was reminding everyone that she was the head gal in there and that she had first choice of the remaining spots...

Sure glad I found my bottle of Paxil! No more accent-speaking flemish giants in my dreams.....

Peg


----------



## Nadezhda (Feb 21, 2006)

Lol! I had a dream that I was wandering though a store with my mom, and I saw a box of those NIC cubes. I grabbed it and ran to show mom and then stopped, and saw that the box wasn't the right thing, the squares were too tiny and it was waaay expensive. So I ran back to put them back but I couldn't find the aisle!

This was last night after looking at page after page of bunny palaces made from those cubes. Yesterday and today I've been cleaning the bunny pee stains from the bottom of Oreo's big cage, and I went downstairs and found her old lil cage, and I was tring to think of a way to attach them so that I could have two bunnies living well in them.

Bunnies! I miss Oreo, but everyone says I need to get some new little critter to shower with love soon. I could get some other critter, but I'm addicted to Bunnies!

I'm getting so excited about having new bunnies, that I've gotten my giant notebook that I write important things in, and have written a bunch of things about bunny health requirments in food and stuff, and all my experiences with Oreo. I bet I'm going to have dreams tonight about running around in a store trying to return bags of pellets because they don't contain enough crude fiber, lol.


----------



## Greta (Feb 21, 2006)

I once had a dream about someone trying to shoot my buns! scared: )
I woke up all sweaty and freaked out!! luckily I didn't have it again:thumbup


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Feb 21, 2006)

Well my dream had Gimli as the main star.................He went and had a litter of about 20 babies . He'd made a big nest under the dining room table. 

My husband came running into the living room with a shoe box for a nestbox , shouting, " Quick, hurry, they can't be on the floor....too cold..." 

That dream was a little weird ! That's the only time I've dreamed of rabbits ... so far ! :bunny5

Kadish Tolesa :bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck going off of the Paxil...the withdrawal is such a nightmare...I know. I had some weird dreams when I was on a drug called trazodone.


----------



## ruka (Feb 22, 2006)

I was on Paxil for about a month and it made me moooooooooody. I guess everyone is affected differently, but wow I never want to take that again. I don't remember having any strange dreams afterwards, but I only took it for a month so that's pretty short of a time, but long enough of a time to know I didn't want to take it again!


----------



## KatyG (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a dream that this little girl wanted to pet my rabbit so I let her but the rabbit bit her. Then her parents went to court and said my rabbit was dangerous and it was orderedthat shebe put down like when there is a dangerous dog. And I was trying to run away with her to save her. I was really relieved when I woke up and realised no one was trying to kill her!


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm almost weaned off Paxil and was on it for 5 years due to PTSD. At first I would feel these weird electrical pulses in my head, but now they're gone and I've lost 10 pounds.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 22, 2006)

I tend to have dreams that my rabbits have gotten loose and are all running around in the barn. Or that I have forgotten to feed them for a week, paranoid things like that.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 22, 2006)

When I am stressed out or my life feels "out of control" I have a repetitive theme to my dreams...I will usually dream that something is happening to my pets...like the rabbits are getting out of the house and then everything is black and I'm desperately trying to find them but I can't see them etc. and it will go on and on like this. When I wake up I am usually really upset and sometimes I will have even been crying in my sleep as my face will be wet from tears. I guess I always dream that something is wrong with my pets because they are so important to me.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL I was actually going to say how funny it is for you guys to dream about your buns! But then as I was reading about Greta dreaming about her bunnies getting shot it reminded me of a dream I once had about my old bunny Molly.

She got stolen by some guy that had stolen loadz of pet rabbits that were the wild/fawn colour so if any body had caught him he would of said they were wild rabbits.

I went with the police around to the mans house, and he had loadz of rabbits running around in his back garden. And I had to search through all the bunnies to find my bunny (as they were all the same colour so was difficult!) But then Mollie found me instead . I was trying so hard to find a bunny there with a white nose lol. But she just hopped forward as if to say get me out of your dreams you fool!


I have a dreams dictionary upstairs, I wonder what it says about rabbits! Im going to check now..... lol


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 24, 2006)

Linz your dreams are like mine but my pets don't bother to find me


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 24, 2006)

To dream about a rabbit: 

Rabbits have obvious connections with fertility in dreams, or the trickster aspect of personality could be coming to the fore. A white rabbit may show the dreamer the way to the innerspiritual world and as such act as a guide.

To dream about a pet: 

A pet appearing in a dream means we are linking in with our natrual desire to give and recieve love. We may need to 'look after' someone (or something), possibly more vulnerable than us. Pets represent unconditional love, affection and mutual appreciation. A dead pet can represent the end of childhood or the loss of innocence.

If you believe in these things that is....


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2006)

When I first started breeding - I had a sad experience. I went to pick up my rabbits from the breeder and I fell in love with a sable point buck. Oh - I wanted him....he was so sweet. He was pulling my hair through the cage bars and trying to tap on my shoulder when I had my back to him. The breeder's friend (also a breeder - she had brought her rabbits up soI could pick up from both breeders at once)...picked him up and said, "Oops..he has bad teeth" after she looked him over. The breeder who owned him checked him and said, "Yep...looks like he does". She planned to cull him. I begged and pleaded to let me buy him - that I'd trim his teeth and that I wouldn't breed him...she wouldn't let me.

It broke my heart...and for weeks afterwards Art said I would wake up crying, "You can't cull MY rabbits...." and I'd dream that they were coming after my rabbits to cull them. I think I had dreams like that for about 3 months....

To this day, it still breaks my heart that I couldn't save that guy. I tried everything I could - even offering money....

I never bought another rabbit from her again - and one of the rabbits I did buy....turned out to develop bad teeth further down the road....

Peg


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh that is very sad that breeder obviously really didn't care about her rabbits. I feel that way at the shelter sometimes..they won't let a volunteer foster a rabbit..they'll put it down in stead... sometimes I almost can't handle it.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2006)

WHY won't they let a volunteer foster a rabbit? that doesn't make a bit of sense to me....

Peg


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 24, 2006)

If an animal has a behaviour problem staff members can foster them at theirhome to help the animal with their behaviour. That is what the rule is...however many staff foster an animal because they know that it will be euthanized and they are giving it more time. Un fortunately the volunteers "may" not have appropriate situations at home to foster (ex. what if a volunteer took a dog home and it bit a child) so there is legal issues involved. I have been there as a volunteer for almost a year and I have begged them to let me foster a rabbit but they won't allow it as "there is not a program develloped for that yet". They know that I would take good care of the rabbit but its against the rules...... I sort of understand it as what if a volunteer took a kitten with FIV home and exposed it to their own healthy cat. The shelter is very rule-oriented and sometimes for the right reasons but it can be frustrating.


----------



## Eve (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a dream that my bunny was playing in a forest. Then I saw a fox approaching, and had to catch Rodney so we could escape on our motorbike. I remember panicking because I knew how much Rodney hates being picked up. Suprisingly he was fine with it, and we got away safely.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 26, 2006)

I have to admit I had a dream about Bunny the night I met her for the first time (before bringing her home...note my story in the Rabbits Only Forum about her homecoming). My husband thought it was hilarious!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never had a dream about my rabbits per se, but what led me to wanting a rabbit again actually was a dream

I woke up one morning having dreamt that I was on a University campus, and on one of the lawns sat a little agouti rabbit. He was just sitting there quietly and people were walking by without taking much notice. Then, as he turned and looked at me I saw something very odd...he had a 'hole' in his forehead. I was walking with someone and I said, "Oh, look at that poor little rabbit"....and suddenly everyone wanted to kill him as they felt he was injured. 

That's when I panicked. I shouted, "No! Don't kill him...we can help him". And I walked over to the rabbit and picked him up. That's when I realized the 'hole' wasn't an injury at all; it was somehow part of the rabbit (and after waking up I realized it was actually indicating the 'crown chakra'). As I cuddled him in my arms I realized that he recognized me...he felt safe and comforted...and he began to purr just like a cat. So I took him home and named him Lucky.

After having that dream an intense desire came over me to have a rabbit in my life again, so I began to search. I decided to try for an English lop, the breed I've always adored from afar. And that led to Raphael coming into my life. Then when I was given the sweet little mini-Rex at Christmas, I had the most difficult time naming him - I've never had that problem before - and at the back of my mind I had this very strong feeling that he wouldn't be with me for long. When I finally did name him, it was because I thought...he can't die without having a name. So I called him Lucky, after the rabbit in my dream.

And now, even more ironically, Anna has found us...and she looks _exactly_ like Lucky, the rabbit in my dream.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 28, 2006)

I have paranoid dreams that I keep forgetting to feed them and when I go back - well, no details! The other night it was cold out (wind chill -9 degrees) and I had a dream that they froze to death. Nice, huh? Oh what I would give for some pleasant dreams like yours Peg!


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 8, 2006)

ALL THE TIME! EVERY NIGHT! But it's usually scary things about my rabbits...like...they're outside and they're running away...or they both got out of their cages and they're gonna fight with eachother...or the dog gets into my room and is about to attack the buns...just really crazy and vivid dreams involving my rabbits being somewhere they're not supposed to be. Then I'll shoot up in bed and look at their cages and they just stare at me like, "what's your problem?" 

The week before I adopted Willow, I would dream about getting her every night. And usually she would have already been adopted, or I would get there and some other person would be adopting her...so I would fight them for her..hahaha

...I have the craziest dreams...they're almost like living another life....

-Vanessa


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2009)

Linz_1987 wrote:


> <br> <br> To dream about a pet: <br> <br> A pet appearing in a dream means we are linking in with our natrual desire to give and receive love. We may need to 'look after' someone (or something), possibly more vulnerable than us. Pets represent unconditional love, affection and mutual appreciation. .<br> <br> If you believe in these things that is....<br>


  I'm glad I found this thread when I did a search on dreams. I was afraid to start my own topic, because I didn't want to sound too wacko, LOL.   I had a dream last night, that one of my rabbits hopped up on my bed and kissed me on my cheek. My two mini-rex rabbits do not do that sort of thing, so it was very odd. I've always felt that my rabbits are just as much guardians of me, as I am of them, so my dream makes sense.  I enjoyed reading all these posts.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 10, 2009)

Sometimes I tend to sleep too much and if I take a nap during the day, I have the strangest dreams.

Usually the dreams about Bayou involve him running out my front door, never to be seen again. :cry2


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2009)

mardigraskisses wrote:


> Usually the dreams about Bayou involve him running out my front door, never to be seen again. :cry2


  I could leave both doors of my house wide open and my two rabbits would ignore it. But I understand your anxiety!


----------



## BethM (Jul 10, 2009)

Before getting Nick and Amelia, it had been many many years since I had a pet that required daily care and interaction. (My tortoise only eats a couple times a week, and she's happiest when I'm not messing with her, so she's very low maintence.) Going into rabbits, I hada LOT of anxiety about not being able to take care of them, and finding time in my life in them, etc.

For the first year, I had a lot of dreams about my babies, most of them bad. There was a dream where a stranger was trying to get to Amelia, and Nick tried to protect her but was kicked by the stranger. More than one where Nick was bitten and/or eaten by a snake. Many more, and they generally had bad endings for Nick, especially. 

I believe these were related to the anxieties I had. I am now much more comfortable with my abilities to at the very least keep them fed and watered and supplied with toys, and I haven't dreamt of them in a long time. I would be happy to have good dreams about them, but at least I don't have the bad dreams anymore.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. I'm lucky I've never had bad dreams about my rabbits. The dream I had about Peter kissing me was really an anomaly. I don't have dreams about my guys in general.  I took the dream I had as a sign that my rabbits really do love me.


----------



## Kyla (Jul 10, 2009)

That's so weird I came upon this thread... last night (after having a stressful & upsetting evening and barely getting any sleep) I dreamt that Diggs somehow got on top of his NIC cage and was trying to walk around and his little legs kept sliding through and I couldn't help him, of course because it was a bad dream, and I was so scared he would hurt himself or get stuck! 
I think it has something to do with this(in my case):

Linz_1987 wrote:


To dream about a pet: 

A pet appearing in a dream means we are linking in with our natrual desire to give and receive love. We may need to 'look after' someone (or something), possibly more vulnerable than us. Pets represent unconditional love, affection and mutual appreciation. .

If you believe in these things that is....


----------



## irishlops (Jul 10, 2009)

i dont wantt o remember... its a nightmare
a couple of months ago my two rabbits breed not planned. tehy were both separated away. 
in my dream, the female was at the top and the male at the bottom of the huctch. (like real life#
_
i looked at the bottom... and a hole in the wire and teh male was gone... then i saw a white rabbit in the coner...
pure white it was blinding... and it was crying.. it said "every thing will be ok.. evry thing will be not ok every thing will be ok,... etc"
it freeked me out... i looked the female. she was fine.. but no eyes.:scared: just black sockets... like acid had been pouredd on them....
so i woke up.. and the rabbit was dead on my bed...
then i woke up for real..
(bit of my past,
a male rabbit. the same litter as my 2 rabbits now, i had.. it took ill and i was not alowd to take it to the vets. it died.... )maybe it was tehre as a "nothing happend. im still here. i own the kits she is going to have..."
but i then tought it was an omen... a bad one.. like he came to take caramel and the kist away to heaven...
aand yes... the kits died.. and though eyes... caramel the mother... she gave a look when i saw the kits were dead that morning.. i was like looking into bottomless pits.. burnt with acid..pain, remorse, suffering, postnatal depression
and the male was quieter than normal to this day...
i never want to think of that again:cry2


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 10, 2009)

i had a dream right after Sooty was put to sleep, well i should say he came to me in a dream. The dream was no way rabbit related,lol, i was running from zombies or something and i remember running and looking over and seeing him just sitting over to the side, and then i kept running. I told him to come to me that night to let me know he made it alright,lol like he was going to get lost or something,lol. In a strange way it was comforting.

I dont know how much you all believe in meditation and spirit animals and such , but i was doind a meditation one night to meet my spirit guides and through the meditation they have you go on a path and meet up with an animal to guide you to the house where you will meet your spirit guides and the one time it did it it was Sooty!!!!! he came over to me and was hopping all around and i picked him up and kissed him, with that i came out of the meditation state and was crying.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

I have mostly had dreams about my bunnies dying. Or there being a fire on the rabbitry!
So scary! 
I have had the fire dream twice where its like at the back of the rabbity, (our rabbitry is differnt in my dream) and then I have had a couple about the bunnies dying.
They seem so real sometimes!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a dream a couple nights ago that Sippi broke his leg and we had to put him to sleep. It was really quite strange.

Ooh, I've had dreams about the rabbitry on fire, too. 

I've had other weird ones, also. And when we're expecting litters, I usually have dreams about the babies getting here, and how many there are. lol. 

Emily


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 10, 2009)

I often dream about my bunnies. Unfortunately, they are usually about them being sick or me forgetting to feed them for a week or something disturbing like that! Sometimes, though, I dream that all the bunnies I've ever owned are somehow alive again and living in a happy, snuggly, bonded bunny family.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 10, 2009)

awh, thats a nice dream! (the last point)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 10, 2009)

I hate it when i know i dream about my pet but then don't remember it...


----------

